# Cat clutches



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

Are all arctic cat clutches noisey? No loss of power or slippage, just louder than my brutes clutches were... thx for any input.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea you can hear the rollers in the cat clutches rattling around sometimes.


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

ok. I heard all Cats do it, I just wanted some other opinions. thx


----------

